# Question about Grind and Dosing with a Pavoni



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Usually I've been dosing at 16g, with as fine a grind and as light a tamp to give a mouse tail when giving a good pull.

Decided to try 15g instead to get a 1:2 ratio (Square Mile, Red Brick) and ground a little too fine as I was lifting the back of the La Pavoni up when pushing down on the lever. Managed to get drips out to start with, eventually getting a trickle but it took a while. Persevered as I didn't want to have a sneezing fit all over the counter. 15g>30.2g. Surprised at how good it tasted.. Got fruity cherry and caramel out, checked the packet and that's what it said. It was hard work though and I was worried I might break it as it did not want to move a first. Lessened the grind and tried again, stiff pull at first but got a steady mouse tail with pressure lessening all the time - noticed less crema and wasn't as nice. Could be a couple of things, one must be the heat build up after the first shot?

I'm going to have to do this again, to discount any variables (but not at the minute, too much caffeine lol).

What have others used as recipes/ratios for best results? I know La Pavoni's can be fickle creatures due to temp build up, but I only do 2 shots at any given time anyway so it's never been a problem to me.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just made a flattie, and bumped it back up to 16g (though I don't weigh the output on these) and it tastes lovely, though milk does soften a shot.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

it's a few years since i had a pavoni ,for choked extractions with fine grind the slap-shot method with no pre-infusion but very very light Fellini moves helped.


----------

